# Rotary Mower with Rollers



## cwoernle (Sep 13, 2017)

I emailed Honda with a mower concept and wonder what reaction members might have. After using reel mowers for over 25 years I recently bought a Honda twin blade rotary mower. Its cut is pretty good, but the 4 wheels leave imprints in the lawn that last a good while. I suggested Honda develop a twin blade mower that, instead of wheels, uses front and rear (powered) rollers that can be adjusted to change the height of cut. That should result in a seamless cut across the lawn. An advantage is blade maintenance could be done by any shop the services rotary blade mowers. Honda replied my email would be forwarded to the appropriate office. What do y'all think?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Toro makes one with a rear roller. https://www.toro.com/en/sports-fields-municipalities/specialty-equipment/prostripe-560


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think it would probably be an improvement, but I also think a rotary mower would never be able to compete with the cut quality of a reel on bermuda.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> I think it would probably be an improvement, but I also think a rotary mower would never be able to compete with the cut quality of a reel on any grass.


FIFY...


----------



## cwoernle (Sep 13, 2017)

Ware said:


> I think it would probably be an improvement, but I also think a rotary mower would never be able to compete with the cut quality of a reel on bermuda.


I totally agree. It is increasingly difficult locally to get reels serviced. I thought this would be a second-best option for having a smooth lawn.


----------



## cwoernle (Sep 13, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> Toro makes one with a rear roller. https://www.toro.com/en/sports-fields-municipalities/specialty-equipment/prostripe-560


You're right. Thanks for the link. I wonder if the rear roller erases the front wheel marks. It would be interesting to be able to compare cut quality between the single rotary blade of the Toro and the twin blades of the Honda.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

This style rotary mower is currently being made and sold in the UK, but like the Toro has wheels in the front and a roller in the rear.

http://www.mowdirect.co.uk/lawn-mowers/petrol-lawnmowers/petrol-rear-roller-rotary-lawnmowers/all-deals-4054/lm-filter-drive-system/self-propelled


----------



## cwoernle (Sep 13, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> This style rotary mower is currently being made and sold in the UK, but like the Toro has wheels in the front and a roller in the rear.
> 
> http://www.mowdirect.co.uk/lawn-mowers/petrol-lawnmowers/petrol-rear-roller-rotary-lawnmowers/all-deals-4054/lm-filter-drive-system/self-propelled


Interesting. They have several models. I wonder if Honda will pursue this. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Honda already makes an HRX version. Search HRX 476 QX. Not sold on this side of the pond however.

http://www.justhonda.co.uk/honda-hrx-476-qx-lawn-mower.html


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

cwoernle said:


> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro makes one with a rear roller. https://www.toro.com/en/sports-fields-municipalities/specialty-equipment/prostripe-560
> ...


The rear roller wouldn't erase tire/wheel marks all by itself but as long as the wheels track inside of the cut, a high-lift blade would do the job. Then the rear roller leaves the uniform stripe you are looking for.

Historically, more blades has not been a significant factor in cut quality. Honda isn't the first to bring such a design to market. Remember the Snapper "Ninja" blades? Deere had a 44" Piranha deck on their mid-size lawn and garden tractors that was a 3 spindle, twin blade per spindle design. While it had its advantages, it's quality of cut was no better than a conventional design.

Adding a blade, especially at a slightly elevated height, can help with mulching performance however. But it's not the end-all, be-all solution either as Toro's Super Recycler machine's have been proving for decades.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Mower direct uk doesn't ship to the USA as of yet either. They had too many damage claims and the replacement parts are hard/impossible for us to get state side.


----------



## cwoernle (Sep 13, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Honda already makes an HRX version. Search HRX 476 QX. Not sold on this side of the pond however.
> 
> http://www.justhonda.co.uk/honda-hrx-476-qx-lawn-mower.html


Thanks for the link. So I did not have a novel idea after all. Wonder if these powered reel rotary mowers will be marketed to USA home owners. Based on its ad, the Toro rear roller mower is evidently not targeted to homeowners.


----------



## cwoernle (Sep 13, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> cwoernle said:
> 
> 
> > ABC123 said:
> ...


 Thanks for the information.


----------



## CH3NO2 (Apr 19, 2017)

..and for larger properties there is Allett RM 34 with rear roller and the front brush attachment.

https://www.allett.co.uk/mowers/professional-mower-range/rm34/


----------



## cwoernle (Sep 13, 2017)

CH3NO2 said:


> ..and for larger properties there is Allett RM 34 with rear roller and the front brush attachment.
> 
> https://www.allett.co.uk/mowers/professional-mower-range/rm34/


Nice! So much for my notion I had a new idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Have somebody make rear universal brackets that attach to existing push mowers. It could replace the rear tires for a roller. Would probably have to figure out hoc adjustments and how to add more weight but it could be possible.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Just get one of these and you won't need to worry about wheel tracks ever again.



https://www.mowersdirect.com/California-Trimmer-RC190-BS550-Lawn-Mower/p62070.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIkvGRkIXk1wIVyLbACh2xwgxOEAQYAiABEgKpL_D_BwE


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Just get one of these and you won't need to worry about wheel tracks ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.mowersdirect.com/California-Trimmer-RC190-BS550-Lawn-Mower/p62070.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIkvGRkIXk1wIVyLbACh2xwgxOEAQYAiABEgKpL_D_BwE


Or a few of these cute boogers


----------



## Jerry_G (Aug 8, 2020)

Came across this thread a while back and kinda took some inspiration. Figuring a roller would help prevent scalping just like it does on a reel, I built some brackets and added a roller to my HRX217. I'm coming up from a .75" scalp, and maintaining at 1.25", so built the brackets for that height. Not super adjustable but made it all bolt on using the existing wheel bracket bolt holes:


----------



## ZEM (Apr 20, 2020)

Looks good Jerry_G


----------



## GangstaRIB (Jul 5, 2020)

Redtenchu said:


> This style rotary mower is currently being made and sold in the UK, but like the Toro has wheels in the front and a roller in the rear.
> 
> http://www.mowdirect.co.uk/lawn-mowers/petrol-lawnmowers/petrol-rear-roller-rotary-lawnmowers/all-deals-4054/lm-filter-drive-system/self-propelled


Wow seems to be a lot of vendors in the UK that do this. Sorry to dig up an ancient thread but anyone know of any US options yet?


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

ABC123 said:


> Have somebody make rear universal brackets that attach to existing push mowers. It could replace the rear tires for a roller. Would probably have to figure out hoc adjustments and how to add more weight but it could be possible.


Problem is most mowers have drive mechanism is in the rear.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

GangstaRIB said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> > This style rotary mower is currently being made and sold in the UK, but like the Toro has wheels in the front and a roller in the rear.
> ...


Look for Masport Rotarola or Toro Prostripe.

There are threads about both on this site.


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

Ask Toro to bring this to the US market, it uses the Toro Flex Force battery system. Quick coat of red paint, Toro badges and you have a winner 

https://www.hayter.co.uk/harrier-48-vs-60v-battery


----------



## GangstaRIB (Jul 5, 2020)

Ware said:


> GangstaRIB said:
> 
> 
> > Redtenchu said:
> ...


 Cool… I'm digging the masport.


----------

